# Ulster bank redress?



## Deenie (7 Feb 2018)

has anyone here got any money from ulster bank, we got put on a different interest rate in July but Have heard nothing since?  They seem to be really dragging their heels.


----------



## redcatstar (7 Feb 2018)

I got 9000 put into my mortgage acc and 7000 debit from same acc in or abouts so in total around 2300 off mortgage but no letter so I can't say why they put in 9000 and took out a little over 7000


----------

